# Cheney caught napping at emergency cabinet meeting



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cheney caught napping at emergency cabinet meeting*

_rawstory.com -_ Vice President Dick Cheney was caught dozing off on live television during an emergency cabinet meeting called on Wednesday to discuss the devastating California wildfires. Cheney was previously spotted napping in April 2006, during a press briefing by President Bush and Chinese President Hu Jintao, and again during a meeting on Iraq in May


----------

